# Slower release carb powders



## Elvia1023 (May 11, 2015)

I am just curious if any of you guys use complex carb powders? I see threads about Karboload, Dextrose and HBCD's but never about other carb powders. I prefer whole foods but sometimes powders are more convenient. Price comes into it for me as on a bit of a budget now. I use HBCD's and aminos during workouts so have mainly used oat powder as it's the cheapest (and effective). I sometimes add oats to my fruit smoothies or with some chocolate protein powder in a shake. 

The best powder I have probably used is Activated Barley. That's a great low GI carbohydrate source and high in beta-glucan levels. Then you have the similar powders made from waxy-barley starch. Sweet Potato powder seems to be on the rise but I have never used that but plan to.

I have also used some flours in food or added them to shakes and they have been good (although can taste a bit shit). These include quinoa flour, teff flour, kamut flour and amaranth flour. There are a few I haven't tried such as buckwheat flour and freekah flour. Maca powder is another useful one and fairly high in protein too.

Just curious if anyone has used any of these and if so how did you find them? Most of my carbs in the future will be the usual whole foods (always lots of fruit too) but out of the powders mainly gonna stick to oats and barley.


----------



## BEASTZ6 (Sep 4, 2015)

I am thinking about introducing barley into my carb intake.


----------

